# GPU-Z and UAC on W7x64



## tweaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the great little utilities.

Any idea when these programs will be compliant to the new(ish) security standards that don't allow programs to have unfettered system access ?

On W7x64 it is quite annoying to have UAC interrupt with a dialog box every time I want to run any of your programs.

Disabling UAC is not an wise option.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 15, 2010)

the only way i can think of is to install a system service that does all the hardware access and the application is only a gui frontend. however that means you must install gpuz's service so no more portable application. and uninstallation has to take care of removing that service - no more delete exe to uninstall

overall doesn't seem to be worth it to me


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 18, 2010)

You could try this>Windows 7 - Elevated Program Shortcut without UAC Prompt - Create


----------



## tweaker (Aug 20, 2010)

95Viper said:


> You could try this>Windows 7 - Elevated Program Shortcut without UAC Prompt - Create



Thank for your help. That looks to be an interesting work around.

The real fix is to have software that is compliant with new standards.  The program Speedfan is capable of running without the prompts so I wonder what the differences are.  Can you tell me is this to do with the version of compiler the program is compiled with ?


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 20, 2010)

why not just disable UAC on ur Windows 7?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2010)

when you install speedfan it installs a service this makes the app non-portable and requires a proper uninstall to remove.

i rather have a portable gpuz


----------



## MikeSnow (Dec 26, 2022)

Why not make it an option? If you reboot your computer a lot this gets really annoying.


----------



## Naki (Dec 26, 2022)

MikeSnow said:


> Why not make it an option? If you reboot your computer a lot this gets really annoying.



1) Option to do what?

2) If you constantly restart your PC, you probably have hardware issues.
If not, you should probably reconsider how to use the PC.
I turn on my PC once, in the morning then power down in the evening.
I am not sure why or how many restarts per day would be desirable?

I mostly never restart, unless Windows Update says it must be done.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 26, 2022)

MikeSnow said:


> If you reboot your computer a lot this gets really annoying.


Why should you reboot " a lot"?

Unless you are OCing and having constant stability issues.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 27, 2022)

Naki said:


> 1) Option to do what?


He's asking for an option to install a service when installing GPU-Z, so UAC is no longer required

It's a good idea: GPU-Z portable requires UAC, GPU-Z installed works without UAC, but requires a background service installed.

Did a bit of quick research, it seems this isn't possible unless I ship one executable that's marked as "requires admin" (like current GPU-Z) and another one that's marked as "does not require admin". That 2nd executable would no longer be portable.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Dec 27, 2022)

I get annoyed quickly with pop-ups. But not so with GPU-Z.

I prefer security over convenience. I know when I run GPU-Z I will be met with a pop-up , but I don't mind.


----------



## pavle (Dec 27, 2022)

You can set UAC to not dim your screen, to me it's better this way, seems faster or just more usable.


----------



## MikeSnow (Dec 27, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Why should you reboot " a lot"?
> 
> Unless you are OCing and having constant stability issues.


Because I was trying to get 4 DDR5 sticks of RAM to work with my new 13900KF at their advertised speed: 6400MHz. I didn't try to overclock them. But, as I discovered over the last few days, is impossible to get the advertised speed with 4 sticks, although 6400MHz works just fine with 2 sticks. 

In the end, I had to reduce the speed from their rated 6400MHz to 5833MHz, which is stable with 4 sticks with a bit of additional voltage (1.435V instead of 1.4V). 6000MHz was marginally stable, an error every couple or hours or so.

I might have been able to keep them stable at higher frequencies with a bit more voltage, but I think I would also need to mount a RAM fan in that case, they are getting quite hot. The motherboard came with a support for mounting a RAM fan, I found that quite unusual, but now I understand why.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Dec 28, 2022)

MikeSnow said:


> Because I was trying to get 4 DDR5 sticks of RAM to work with my new 13900KF at their advertised speed: 6400MHz. I didn't try to overclock them. But, as I discovered over the last few days, is impossible to get the advertised speed with 4 sticks, although 6400MHz works just fine with 2 sticks.
> 
> In the end, I had to reduce the speed from their rated 6400MHz to 5833MHz, which is stable with 4 sticks with a bit of additional voltage (1.435V instead of 1.4V). 6000MHz was marginally stable, an error every couple or hours or so.
> 
> I might have been able to keep them stable at higher frequencies with a bit more voltage, but I think I would also need to mount a RAM fan in that case, they are getting quite hot. The motherboard came with a support for mounting a RAM fan, I found that quite unusual, but now I understand why.


I guess you have set GPU-Z to load automatically on windows start-up then?
You can temporarily disable this when testing.


----------



## MikeSnow (Dec 28, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I guess you have set GPU-Z to load automatically on windows start-up then?
> You can temporarily disable this when testing.


No, I just manually load it after each boot just to have something to complain about  Now, seriously, thanks for trying to help. And I'll probably do that next time I have to troubleshoot RAM problems. Which in fact might be today. It seems at 5833MHz RAM frequency my RAM / CPU / MB combination is not 100% stable either, so I may have to test lower frequencies.

And about annoying stuff at boot, it's not just GPU-Z. There's also TeamViewer that also feels the need to open a window after each boot, which I then have to close manually (it's not related to UAC, it's just an application window).

The thing is I have 13 different pieces of software that load at startup (there were 27 initially, but I disabled those that I don't really need). And yes, I need all 13 of them. And if all of them behaved like GPU-Z and TeamViewer, I would have to close 13 different windows at each boot. Or 27, before I disabled those apps. Which would be ridiculous.

Of course, the UAC problem is mostly Microsoft's fault. They should give us an option to manually trust/whitelist a specific app, so that these UAC messages won't be repeated at each start. In the long run, if users are bombarded with UAC prompts, it's less likely they will take them seriously and instead they'll start blindly clicking "Yes" without even reading the message. It's human nature.

Anyway, the GPU-Z UAC prompt is not such a big deal in the grand scheme of things, so if it's too complicated maintain two versions, a portable one and one that uses a background service, I can live with the portable version.


----------

